# Speed Inc Garage



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a few of the new ones I've been working on when tractors or cars or kids don't break! I have a #98 and #27 Torinos in the works too. Maybe they'll get added by this weekend. And Wes, here's a shot of the long over due Charger 500 in Bobby Allison livery.

-Paul


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweeeeeeet!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice Stockers :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Gentlemen start your engines..........*

Now these are real LKERS! Nicely done and thanks for posting the pictures up. Going back for a second look right now.

Bob...look & look again...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Gods, I can nearly hear the rumble from here! :thumbsup:


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

Great looking stockers! Nice color combos and sponsor work!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm voting for that No.12 Coca Cola Ford Torino machine!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: All look good, the red/gold just kinda hit a nerve...RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEEETTT CHARGER!!! I did PM'ed you and never heard from you! I will try it again! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> I'm voting for that No.12 Coca Cola Mercury Cyclone machine!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: All look good, the red/gold just kinda hit a nerve...RM


The Coke car is a 70 Ford Torino. I do make the Cyclone too! Here a shot of that one.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

WesJY said:


> SWEEEETTT CHARGER!!! I did PM'ed you and never heard from you! I will try it again! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


PM reply on the way! I missed it after coming back from vacation. My Bad!
-Paul


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Awesome work as always Paul! Great representatives of the MOPAR gang!

Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


> The Coke car is a 70 Ford Torino. I do make the Cyclone too! Here a shot of that one.
> 
> -Paul


I likes it too!!! RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great cars ! i think I'll get some bodies to mount a classic stocker race class too !


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Late, but Finally Finished*

Here's the other 69 Torinos I was working up. Finally got a minute to finish them up and snap a couple of pictures.

-Paul


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice bunch of Fords.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW, nice collection, great work!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

These look great and I bet they really look great running neck and neck on the track. :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEET LOOKERS!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*On Deck...*

Thanks for the feedback guys. I just finished the artwork for some 70-72 Mercury Cyclones. James Hylton, Parsons and a couple of striking private cars that I'm getting ready to paint up. just finished some Wendell Scott #34 Torinos in 69 and 70 paint schemes. I'll post those as they come along.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*98,27 & 11 are looking great!*

Paul,

Man you do nice work!!

Bob...thanks for posting up some more lookers...zilla


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome work, great reproduction of some memorable Winston cup stockcars!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ...RL


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

nice work.great pictures.Tom


----------

